# Thanksgiving What Is It?



## derekleffew (Nov 25, 2014)

Has nothing to do with Turkey Day, actually. Anyone older than thirty is prohibited from answering until the correct answer has been submitted.






(Probably) un-helpful hint: There's at least one good picture here on CB that shows the item in context.


----------



## llburg (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks kinda like a handle for one of the axis on a manual milling machine or lathe.


----------



## Amiers (Nov 25, 2014)

Or a table saw handle for the angle.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 26, 2014)

Probably for adjusting the carbon rods on something, but I don't know what. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 11, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Probably for adjusting the carbon rods on something, but I don't know what.


How many things in the theatrical realm can you think of that use carbon rods?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 11, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> How many things in the theatrical realm can you think of that use carbon rods?



Follow spots and film projectors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Amiers (Dec 11, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> How many things in the theatrical realm can you think of that use carbon rods?



By not answering us does that mean that we are still wrong?


----------



## n1ist (Dec 11, 2014)

> How many things in the theatrical realm can you think of that use carbon rods?


Carbon-zinc batteries, though they aren't adjustable...


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 11, 2014)

Pencils, though they can only be shortened...


----------



## JD (Dec 12, 2014)

Ah yes, the crank handle off a Strong Trouper! (Not Super Trouper) AC Carbon Arc spot which was the baby sibling of the Super. Unfortunately, I have seriously violated the age rule!


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 12, 2014)

Photo in this post http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/strong-trouper-followspot.9655/ shows the item in context.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 12, 2014)

Of course its off a Trouper.


----------



## JD (Dec 12, 2014)

Bonus point (easy one) if someone (other than Derek and also under 30) describes what the little adjustment ring on the shaft of the crank did -


----------



## SteveB (Dec 12, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Of course its off a Super Trouper.



Only the Trouper had the manual feed handle. 

The Supers had automated feeds and used a large knob to adjust carbon gap and the inner knurled knob for carbon position.


----------



## JonCarter (Dec 12, 2014)

As I remember, the crank moved the carbons toward or away from each other (changed arc length) and the knob was to place the arc at the focus of the reflector, i.e., move the entire arc toward or away from the reflector. Btw, the two knobs tilted the reflector on its horizontal and vertical axes to put the other focus of the reflector on the axis of the instrument.


----------



## JD (Dec 12, 2014)

Bingo to SteveB and JonCarter! It set the arc focus/depth in the reflector!
The feed on the regular trouper was also automatic (Clock type motor) but the trouper did not have the "pull-to-strike" on the positive carbon holder, so you had to crank them in to strike and then back them off to set gap. 

Ah yes! The wonderful days when running spot felt more like you were operating a locomotive!


----------



## JonCarter (Dec 14, 2014)

After the knobs on the H&C 150 amp arcs we thought we'd died & gone to heaven when we got the Troupers.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Jul 11, 2016)

Off of one of our 2. We still use them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

